# Blutige Schrift - Font?



## Avariel (19. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Also ich bin vor kurzem gefragt worden, ob ich nicht nen blutigen Schriftzug machen kann. Leider ist mein Skill in Sachen PS noch recht schlecht und ich bin grad schwer im Stress, so dass ich mich nicht einarbeiten kann  

Deshalb die Frage, gibt´s vielleicht irgend´nen Font, der nach blutige Schrift aussieht? Das ganze muss nicht sooo anspruchsvoll aussehen.

Thx
Avariel


----------



## Christoph (19. Juni 2002)

Text erstellen=>Ebene dublizieren==>rastern==>mit rot füllen==>90°drehen==>Windeeffekt==>-90°drehen. fertig 

die einfache version: http://www.dafont.com/search.php?nq=1&q=blood 

okay?


----------



## Avariel (24. Juni 2002)

Thx   hab mich doch für die PS-Version entschieden. Hätt nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach geht.


----------

